# Eric or anyone else I have a question?



## Guest (Apr 27, 2001)

I feel like an idiot asking this question after doing the tapes for 90 days know, but All I really do is listen to these tapes each night and never give them another thought until I have to listen to them again. Is this all I am suppose to be doing? I mean I hear others say when they have a bad day they used what they learn from the tape to help them. For example when I am having a D day am I suppose to think for example side 3 of the tapes and imagine that whole thing with slowing down the wheel. Thanks for your input.Jeni


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it is a matter of individual preference. If the particular imagry works for you use it, but I don't think it is required.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

No Jeni, thinking about things on a conscious level is not required at all. Some individuals do this, and that is their own choice. The sessions are geared to your subconscious mind, and everyone is different in terms of how fast and how completely they improve. Just keep at it...many of us, have continued to improve ever so gradually and subtly long after completion of the sessions. So don't worry about it at all. In fact, thinking about is and "trying" to do things correctly just puts more pressure on yourself...so just relax and enjoy them and let your subc work for you....Hope this helps a bit!!! Take care







------------------Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jeni, Don't worry about the question. If your feeling okay you don't have to do anything.However, I would practice the relaxation technique and try to self hypnotize yourself for ten minutes a day when your not listening. I find this helps if I feel the slightest tinge (for me) I can relax instantly and the twige passes. I have however, been practicing for a couple years now and it takes some practice, but it is extremely helpful especially if your traveling or in a stressful situation and I think to incorporate this into your self is very useful in the long run. I don't even go in to a trance so much any more, its almost as if my subconcious and my concious get the picture quick and figure it out together, if that makes any sense.It can also help to be relaxed and focused all through the day, so it has some added benefits I think.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks guys


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jen, at 90 days how are you feeling?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2001)

Hi Eric,I have been feeling better these past couple of days. I think when I had gotten really bad last week it was because I had to take a course of antibiotics for an infection. But today is my last day to be on them(Thank GOD). But overall I have really enjoyed the tapes and believe they have helped me. I actually can't believe I am nearing the end. It seems just like yesterday I started them. Thanks for asking Eric.Jeni


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2001)

Hi Jeni,Pleased to hear things are better for you.Also pleased that the time of listening went quickly for you too.Keep listening occassionally to a favourite track to remind you and the first session occassionally to these should help with the continuing progress after the 100 days.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2001)

Hi Jenny,I realise that I did not answer you concern fully so I will try again







The program is designed for the individual in mind. There is not a right or wrong way.However if we think too much about what is being said you use you consious rather than allowing your subcon to do the work.The processes develop and evolve in the time that is right for the individual.So the while listening to the program you don't have to do anything.Some people who are more experienced will develop self hypnosis processes to help them,but it takes time to do that.But with the IBS program you don't have to do anything. My new site will have other titles added to it in time, one will be for developing self hypnosis processes which you might be interested in. But for now, enjoy the program, don't force anyting just let it happen.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2001)

Thanks Mike!


----------

